# Empfehlung MTB für meine Frau



## iceman_2014 (15. September 2014)

Ein freundliches Hallo an Alle, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, doch hoffe ich auf Eure Ratschläge. Ich möchte meiner Frau ein Bike kaufen, da wir an den Thüringer Wald gezogen sind. Sie ist 165 und hat eine Schrittlänge von 77 cm, da Gewicht liegt bei Anfang 50 kg. Sie wird nicht mit Klickschuhen fahren. Ich habe eine Rahmengröße von 44 cm errechnet. Da ich jedoch folgende Räder im Auge habe, möchte ich nach Eurer Meinung fragen.

Corratec Fahrrad X-Vert Carbon 0.2 weiss rot schwarz 26 Zoll Mountainbike, gibt es in 16 und 18 Zoll
http://www.fahrrad-online-24.de/Fah...2-weiss-rot-schwarz-26-Zoll-Mountainbike.html

oder

Wheeler "Eagle 30" 26" Alu MTB Hardtail, Shimano Deore XT 27-Gang, gibt es in 16 und 18 Zoll
http://www.radl-ecke.de/Wheeler-Eag...mano-Deore-XT-27-Gang-Farbe-weiss/rot-UVP1499

Beide Räder haben meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis, oder sollte ich ein sogenanntes Damen MTB kaufen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe, wünsche einen schönen Tag, Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2014)

Guck mal, es hat noch genügend ähnliche Threads hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. September 2014)

iceman_2014 schrieb:


> oder sollte ich ein sogenanntes Damen MTB kaufen?


Ja bitte.
Beide Fahrräder haben vermutlich eine zu hohe Überstandhöhe.
Die Geometrie ist für schnelles fahren und Wettbewerbe ausgelegt.
Das Corratec ist daher auch in Größe 39 noch zu groß.
Das Wheeler ist Modelljahr 2011


----------



## scylla (15. September 2014)

iceman_2014 schrieb:


> Sie ist 165 und hat eine Schrittlänge von 77 cm, da Gewicht liegt bei Anfang 50 kg. Sie wird nicht mit Klickschuhen fahren. Ich habe eine Rahmengröße von 44 cm errechnet.



Ähem, bei 165cm Körpergröße eine Rahmenhöhe (=Sitzrohrlänge) von 44cm? Wie kommt man denn darauf? 
Bitte kauf ihr niemals nimmer nicht einen 18'' Rahmen, meine Glaskugel sagt, das sie darauf keinen Spaß haben wird. Das ist selbst mir mit 170cm/82cm Schrittlänge zu groß und geht nur am CC-Rad irgendwie.
Deine Frau wäre mit 15'' oder 16'' deutlich besser beraten. Ich fahre auch 16'' (=40cm).
Damen-Mtb braucht's nicht. Eine passende Rahmengröße reicht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ähem, bei 165cm Körpergröße eine Rahmenhöhe (=Sitzrohrlänge) von 44cm? Wie kommt man denn darauf?
> Bitte kauf ihr niemals nimmer nicht einen 18'' Rahmen, meine Glaskugel sagt, das sie darauf keinen Spaß haben wird. Das ist selbst mir mit 170cm/82cm Schrittlänge zu groß und geht nur am CC-Rad irgendwie.
> Deine Frau wäre mit 15'' oder 16'' deutlich besser beraten. Ich fahre auch 16'' (=40cm).
> Damen-Mtb braucht's nicht. Eine passende Rahmengröße reicht



Kann ich genauso unterschreiben  Habe 77cm SL bei 1,70m und fahre 16" (40cm). Fahre ein Ghost AMR von 2014 allerdings als 27,5" und habe kein Platz mehr über dem Oberrohr (soviel zur passenden Rahmengröße ) womit ich allerdings sehr gut klar komme.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. September 2014)

Schön, daß Du Deiner Frau ein MtB kaufen möchtest!
Die Vorredner haben schon das Wichtigste zur Rahmengröße geschrieben.
Eine Frage noch, was möchte sie denn damit fahren?
Ich nehme an, daß Du die Hardtails für sie ausgesucht hast.
Im Thüringer Wald gibts ja bestimmt vom Feldweg bis zum anspruchsvollem Trail alles?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. September 2014)

Hi Gunnar,

magst Dein Mädel das nicht ausprobieren lassen, sprich probefahren? Oder hat sie das schon gemacht?
Ich bin 1.72m mit langen Beinen und habe nen 17" Damen-Rahmen. Mir taugt er, 18" ist mir zu groß.
Mein Speci-HT magst Ihr nicht kaufen ?

Gruß von der Schnecke


----------



## daniela81 (3. Oktober 2014)

Meine Entscheidung fiel auf das Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.0. Das Design sprach mich auf Anhieb an und auch der Preis von knapp 1000 Euro schien mir akzeptabel. Bei der ersten Testfahrt überraschte mich das unfassbar geringe Gewicht, wodurch es ein Leichtes war, dass Bike aus dem Keller zu holen. Auch die sportliche Sitzposition sorgte gleich für ein wesentlich besseres Handling und eine bessere Balance. 

Als erste Tour wählte ich anspruchsvolle Strecke bei welcher mein altes Bike, regelmäßig an seine Grenzen gestoßen war. Nicht so das CGC AL 6.0 , die Federung tat Ihren Dienst ohne dabei die Steuerung irgendwie schwammig werden zu lassen. Auch in brenzligen Situation bleibt die Kontrolle erhalten und dennoch ist es überraschend Laufruhig. Ich denke für diesen Preis kriegt man mit das Beste Einsteigerbike auf dem Markt.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2014)

? Werbetext


----------



## 4mate (7. Oktober 2014)

Lese mal ihre 3 anderen Beiträge!


----------



## haekel72 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich werfe mal das Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 ins Rennen, fährt meine Holde mit 16er Rahmen, Sie Liebt es^^, Preis-Leistung allemal Okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich schließe mich dem Fragenden mal an...

Das Bike ist schon ausgesucht:
2015er Cube Reaction GTC SL 29
Nur die Größe 17" oder 19" - ich persönlich tendiere zu 17", bin mir aber angesichts der Rahmengrößenrechner, die einzig über die Schrittlänge gehen, nun unsicher, da Sie immer >18" anzeigen; einzig das Canyon-Vermessungssystem spuckt 17,5" aus.
Die Maße meiner Frau sind:
Größe: 170 cm // SL: 83 cm // Schulterbreite: 42 cm // Armlänge: 62 cm

Und hier die Bike-Geos im Vergleich:

Sitzrohr
420 // 470

Oberrohr
588 // 609

Steuerrohr
105 // 115

Radstand
1085 // 1107

Stack
618 // 627

Reach
400 // 418

Habt Ihr eine eindeutige Empfehlung? Schon mal herzlichen Dank und viele Grüße

Edi
* 
*


----------



## bajcca (15. Dezember 2014)

Eindeutig 17Zoll, das 19 er fällt sehr groß aus. Ich fahre das Cube Elite (gleiche Geomaße) mit 17 Zoll bei 1,80m und Schrittlänge 84cm. Da Deine Frau sehr lange Beine hat würde sie auf dem 19 Zoll bei 1,70m sehr gestreckt sitzen bei geringer Beinfreiheit durch das sehr hoch bauende Oberrohr. Ansonsten natürlich Probefahren, dann merkt sie sofort, was besser für sie passt.


----------



## edi6800 (15. Dezember 2014)

Besten Dank für die Bestätigung und den Tipp mit dem Elite! Mit dem Probefahren des neuen Reaction GTC ist das so ne Sache... Sind hier im Pott noch nicht ausgeliefert - egal, wen man anfragt. Wenn aber das Elite die gleichen Geomaße hat, werden wir das jetzt natürlich nutzen. Bislang ist sie mit dem Radon ZR Race 8.0 27,5 in 18" unterwegs und eigentlich sehr zufrieden, wobei die Sitzposition ebenfalls sehr gestreckt anmutet - ist sie aber vom RR gewohnt.
VG
Edi


----------



## Carotte (16. Dezember 2014)

Du bist im Begriff, ein *viel zu grosses Rad zu kaufen*!
Ich bin 1,60, Schrittlänge  75 und fahre ein xs, das entspricht RH 14,5
Achte auf die Oberrrohrlãnge, die sollte  54 cm nicht überschreiten, mein Rad liegt bei 51,5 cm. Und Deine Frau sollte gut und mit Spielraum über dem Oberrohr stehen können, sonst wirds schmerzhaft. Die Überstandshöhe sollte nicht mehr als 71 betragen!
Händler versuchen immer, kleinen Leuten zu grosse Räder anzudrehen (oder grossen zu kleine),da sie nur die Durchschnittsgrössen vorrätig halten und dann verkaufen wollen.
Das wäre imo eher eine Rahmengrösse von 15 inch für Deine Frau,  s oder sogar xs bei einer Radgrösse von 27,5. Und Deine Frau soll sich von 29ern fernhalten, darauf sitzt sie wie auf dem Hollandrad und hat keinerlei Beweglichkeit im Gelände. Frag nicht die Verkäufer, frage kleine  Frauen!
Uups alter thread, wie blöd von mir! Die Angaben des Anfangs gelten ja gar nicht mehr


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Dezember 2014)

Carotte schrieb:


> Du bist im Begriff, ein *viel zu grosses Rad zu kaufen*!
> Ich bin 1,60, Schrittlänge  75 und fahre ein xs, das entspricht RH 14,5
> Achte auf die Oberrrohrlãnge, die sollte  54 cm nicht überschreiten, mein Rad liegt bei 51,5 cm. Und Deine Frau sollte gut und mit Spielraum über dem Oberrohr stehen können, sonst wirds schmerzhaft. Die Überstandshöhe sollte nicht mehr als 71 betragen!
> Händler versuchen immer, kleinen Leuten zu grosse Räder anzudrehen (oder grossen zu kleine),da sie nur die Durchschnittsgrössen vorrätig halten und dann verkaufen wollen.
> ...


 
Deine Wörter sind trotzdem sehr, sehr hilfreich für alle, die ein Mountainbike für kleinere Leute suchen. Die Frage kommt immer wieder und wir sind die Frauen mit kleineren Körpermassen! Wenn du selbst nicht kleiner bist, kannst du nicht wirklich nachvolziehen, welche Nachteile es für uns gibt. Deshalb loben wir auch die Hersteller, die unsere Bedürfnisse angehen.


----------



## updike (16. Dezember 2014)

Carotte schrieb:


> Das wäre imo eher eine Rahmengrösse von *15 inch* für Deine Frau,  s oder sogar xs bei einer Radgrösse von 27,5.


 
38 Zentimeter Rahmenhöhe sind dann aber doch seeehr niedrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. Dezember 2014)

updike schrieb:


> 38 Zentimeter Rahmenhöhe sind dann aber doch seeehr niedrig



Finde ich nicht abwegig, falls Du mit 38cm die Sitzrohrlänge meinst.

Kommt auch immer darauf an, was man fährt und in welchem Gelände man sich bewegt.
Ich selbst bin 168cm groß, SL 82 und fahre ein 14" Dartmoor Hornet und ein SC Chameleon in S mit jeweils 
Sitzrohrlänge 35cm. Paßt suuuper.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht abwegig, falls Du mit 38cm die Sitzrohrlänge meinst.
> 
> Kommt auch immer darauf an, was man fährt und in welchem Gelände man sich bewegt.
> Ich selbst bin 168cm groß, SL 82 und fahre ein 14" Dartmoor Hornet und ein SC Chameleon in S mit jeweils
> Sitzrohrlänge 35cm. Paßt suuuper.


 

Und eben genau da fangen die Probleme für kleinere an: 168 cm mit SL 82 (welch ein Luxus @lucie ).  Ein S passt super bei Schrittlänge 82cm. Wenn Frau/Mann, wie ich, _10cm weniger_ hast, suchst du lange nach das richtige.  Und das ist erst nur die Beine...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Dezember 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Und eben genau da fangen die Probleme für kleinere an: 168 cm mit SL 82 (welch ein Luxus @lucie ).  Ein S passt super bei Schrittlänge 82cm. Wenn Frau/Mann, wie ich, _10cm weniger_ hast, suchst du lange nach das richtige.  Und das ist erst nur die Beine...



Geht mir nicht nur mit dem Bike so    inzwischen auch mit den Skiern "Die Länge können Sie gut fahren"  und ich bin eine gute Skifahrerin


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Dezember 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Geht mir nicht nur mit dem Bike so    inzwischen auch mit den Skiern "Die Länge können Sie gut fahren"  und ich bin eine gute Skifahrerin



Naja, aber bei den Skiern hat frau schon deutlich mehr Auswahl als bei den Bikes, solange sie keine obskure Freeridemarke fahren möchte, die nur eine Länge anbietet.

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt: alle versuchen mir die ausgesuchte Länge auszureden, da "eindeutig" zu lang. Aber als Bikeshop erprobte Bikerin (wäre einen eigenen Fred wert: Bikeshops und fachkundige Bikerinnen ) halte ich dem Druck locker stand! 

Ende Offtopic.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Dezember 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naja, aber bei den Skiern hat frau schon deutlich mehr Auswahl als bei den Bikes, solange sie keine obskure Freeridemarke fahren möchte, die nur eine Länge anbietet..........



Mehr Auswahl  hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.... mir als kleines Persönchen gehts jetzt genau so wie mitm Bike, nur die Standardgrößen gibts zum Testen, zumindest bei etwas spezielleren Skiern. Da kann ich zwar auch mit fahren, aber technisch miserabel und vom Spaßfaktor ziemlich mies......wie soll ich mir da das geeignete Gerät aussuchen 

Sorry at all...bin grad aktuell genervt, würde auch gern mal mehr Auswahl haben, egal ob Ski oder Bike 

Jetzt aber wirklich Ende damit


----------



## calanques (6. Januar 2015)

Hi

Vorgeschichte: Töchterchen (11) wächst aus ihrem 24er heraus und das 26er Giant aus 2000 sieht unter meiner Frau mittlerweile zu klein aus. Das mag daran liegen, das Junior und ich 29er fahren. Nun kam mir die Idee, Töchterchen auf das 26er zu setzen und meiner Frau etwas neues zu gönnen.

Letztens ist sie aus Spaß mal mein Rad gefahren. Trotz XL-Rahmen hatte sie Spaß daran. Ich würde sie budgetmäßig zwischen Juniors Rockhopper und meinem Camber Comp Carbon positionieren. So etwa 1500 - 2300€ könnte ich ausgeben wollen. Zwischen HT und Fully haben wir uns noch nicht entschieden. Wir sind nicht an Marken gebunden. Es gibt wohl alle gängigen Marken bei uns zu kaufen.
Ich habe nun auch feststellen müssen, dass viele Händler in den Preislagen kaum Lady-Bikes dahaben, geschweige denn zum Probefahren bereitstellen. Bisher hat nur Scott angeboten, ein Vorführrad zu besorgen. Einige Hersteller scheinen sich dem Thema nur halbherzig anzunehmen.

Frau ist 168cm und hat etwa 70kg. Wir fahren zusammen Tour, Wald- und Wiesenpfade, kein schweres Gelände.
Das Rad sollte leicht, einfach und wartungsarm sein. Ich denke 27,5", oder 29" sollten gehen. 2x10 könnte reichen.

Was denkt ihr, könnte passen?


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Januar 2015)

Mit 168 braucht sie kein Damenrad.


----------



## Principiante (7. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, braucht sie nicht.


----------



## calanques (7. Januar 2015)

Dann wird die Auswahl ja wieder um ein Vielfaches größer! Sind Rahmengrößen Männer und Frauen identisch? Ich weiß, dass die Sitzrohrlänge entscheidend ist. Aber oft wird ja in S, M und L unterschieden.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Januar 2015)

... nicht  nur die Sitzrohrlänge ist entscheidend, da kommen noch mehr entscheidende Maße zusammen:

Oberrohrlänge
Überstandshöhe
Vorbaulänge
Lenkerbreite
Sitzwinkel
Lenkwinkel, etc, etc

Wenn man sich gut auskennt, kann man an den Geometriedaten schon eine Tendenz erkennen, letztendlich ist eine Probefahrt aber unabdingbar!!!

Und, letztenendes,  mitentscheidend:

Was, wo wird gefahren (möglichst lange Strecken in immer kürzerer Zeit, oder Spass an technischen Trails und es wird auch gerne mal an einer Stelle "gespielt/geübt", die Länge der Tour ist nicht so wichtig)

Wie sicher/unsicher ist die Fahrerin:

Es macht keinen Sinn jemanden, der unsicher ist, auf ein Bike zu setzen, dass "Hauptsache leicht" ist. Meist sind diese Bikes von der Geometrie her eher Race Bikes und entsprechend "zickig" und nicht gerade fehlerverzeihend. Ein unsicherer Fahrer/in, braucht eine Geometrie, die ihm/ihr Sicherheit verleiht, wenn das dann ein bisschen mehr wiegt - egal (ich spreche jetzt natürlich nicht von irgendwelchen 17kg Schlurren  ). Meist handelt es sich hier um Bikes aus dem AllMountainBereich mit etwas mehr Federweg - die wiegen dann ein wenig mehr, haben dafür aber auch eine "IchfühlmichaufdemBikebergabsichererGeometrie" - das kann sinnvoll sein - auch wenn man den zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg  nicht ausnutzt/braucht.

Leicht, wartungsarm - für mich immer ein Hardtail! Aber kein CrossCountryRaceLeichtbauwahn (es sei denn, es sollen Rennen gefahren werden)

Und richtig: 168cm brauchen keine Ladyrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (20. Januar 2015)

Schon mal über ein Tyee Flo nachgedacht?


----------



## calanques (20. Januar 2015)

Nein, habe ich nicht. Die Räder kannte ich auch noch nicht. Ich hätte aber schon gern etwas, das ich bei uns Probe fahren lassen kann.
Ich habe jetzt mal gängige Marken und Modelle zwischen 999€ und 1999€ nach HT und Fully sortiert in eine Tabelle gepackt. Nach und nach werden einige verschwinden. Irgendetwas wird schon über bleiben.


----------



## Werratte (21. Januar 2015)

Dann melde dich mal bei Propain-Friends wegen einer Probefahrt. 
http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/friends.html
oder direkt bei @Chief-Roberts84 
Er ist der Organisator dieses Programms.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2015)

@calanques	... wie weit würdest Du denn fahren wollen/können für eine Probefahrt?


----------



## Warnschild (23. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn jemanden, der unsicher ist, auf ein Bike zu setzen, dass "Hauptsache leicht" ist. Meist sind diese Bikes von der Geometrie her eher Race Bikes und entsprechend "zickig" und nicht gerade fehlerverzeihend. Ein unsicherer Fahrer/in, braucht eine Geometrie, die ihm/ihr Sicherheit verleiht, wenn das dann ein bisschen mehr wiegt - egal (ich spreche jetzt natürlich nicht von irgendwelchen 17kg Schlurren  ). Meist handelt es sich hier um Bikes aus dem AllMountainBereich mit etwas mehr Federweg - die wiegen dann ein wenig mehr, haben dafür aber auch eine "IchfühlmichaufdemBikebergabsichererGeometrie" - das kann sinnvoll sein - auch wenn man den zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg  nicht ausnutzt/braucht.



Stimme Deinem Beitrag in allem absolut zu außer, was das oben Zitierte angeht: Bei mir war es nämlich genau umgekehrt: Hatte ein All-Mountain-Fully mit komfortabler Sitzposition und Federung, aber hatte mein absolutes Aha-Erlebnis auf einem (auf Maß geschweißten) Hardtail mit tendenziell eher Race-Geometrie. Ich weiß nicht genau, warum, vermute aber, dass ich so mehr Rückmeldung bekommen habe und besser gespürt, was das Rad macht und der Untergrund hergibt. 

Wenn ich jetzt ein edles und sehr gutes Fully gehabt hätte, wäre es gewiss anders gewesen; aber es war ein Mittelklasseteil, und das hat einfach nicht so sensibel angesprochen. 

Hinzu kam die Sitzposition: Ich saß da sehr aufrecht drauf und nicht so "aktiv". Auf dem Hardtail dann war es viel leichter, über minimale Gewichtsverlagerung etc. das Rad zu kontrollieren. 

Eine andere Sache ist vielleicht auch das Gewicht, denn ein Mittelklasse-Hardtail wiegt beträchtlich weniger als ein entsprechendes Fully, klar, und bei einem kleinen und recht leichten Fahrer, spielt das im Verhältnis dann auch noch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle, scheint mir. 

Damit will ich Dir nicht komplett widersprechen, eher einwerfen, dass es auch anders herum sein kann (auch wenn das irgendwie unlogisch klingt, ich weiß. War aber bei mir so.  ).


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2015)

Nirgendwo habe ich geschrieben, dass ein Fully besser ist als ein Hardtail. Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf die Geometrie: ein CC Bike ist nunmal "zappeliger" als ein AllMountain - egal ob Fully oder Hardtail! 

Das Du Dich auf Deinem massgeschneiderten Hardtail wohler fühlst als auf dem "Mittelklassefully"  will ich gerne glauben - letztenendes sollte dieses HT ja genau auf Dich zugeschnitten sein - wäre schlimm, wenn es anders wäre


----------



## Warnschild (23. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nirgendwo habe ich geschrieben, dass ein Fully besser ist als ein Hardtail. Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf die Geometrie: ein CC Bike ist nunmal "zappeliger" als ein AllMountain - egal ob Fully oder Hardtail!
> 
> Das Du Dich auf Deinem massgeschneiderten Hardtail wohler fühlst als auf dem "Mittelklassefully"  will ich gerne glauben - letztenendes sollte dieses HT ja genau auf Dich zugeschnitten sein - wäre schlimm, wenn es anders wäre



Stimmt. "All-Mountain" ist für mich mehr oder weniger = Fully. Aber Du hast recht. Mir ging's halt aber auch darum, dass die Sitzposition recht "komfortabel" war auf den ersten Blick, beim Fahren dann für mich persönlich (! Achtung, absolut subjektiv!) eher von Nachteil. 
Ich dachte, vielleicht geht es anderen teils auch so.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2015)

... stimmt, deshalb ja auch das:



Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn man sich gut auskennt, kann man an den Geometriedaten schon eine Tendenz erkennen,_ letztendlich ist eine Probefahrt aber unabdingbar!!!_


----------



## Bea5 (23. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... stimmt, deshalb ja auch das:


wenn man sich etwas mit der Materie beschäftigt hat, bzw. Erfahrung hat, nutzt eine Probefahrt sicherlich....aber....wer keine Erfahrung / Vergleichsmöglichkeiten über mehrere km hat .....

Meiner Einer hatte damals keine Ahnung, kannte nicht den Fahrunterschied von HT zu Fully im Gelände.....habe mich auf mein Fully gesetzt, Probefahrt....ja funzt...gekauft.

Ich habe gottlob kein schlechtes Fully gekauft....aber ob es nicht ein besseres Bike für mich gibt? Ausserdem ist es meines Erachtens entscheidend, ob ein Fahrer/ Fahrerin aktiv oder passiv das Bike bewegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2015)

... da hast Du  natürlich Recht, aber was meinst Du, wer (gleichen Erfahrungsschatz vorausgesetzt) findet eher ein Bike, das , zumindest für absehbare Zeit, für ihn passt:

a) jemand, der sich draufsetzt und fährt, oder

b) jemand, der sich Bilder mit Geometriedaten ansieht?


----------



## Bea5 (24. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da hast Du  natürlich Recht, aber was meinst Du, wer (gleichen Erfahrungsschatz vorausgesetzt) findet eher ein Bike, das , zumindest für absehbare Zeit, für ihn passt:
> 
> a) jemand, der sich draufsetzt und fährt, oder
> 
> b) jemand, der sich Bilder mit Geometriedaten ansieht?



da stimme ich Dir zu

Ich nehme Antwort a.)


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Stimmt. "All-Mountain" ist für mich mehr oder weniger = Fully. Aber Du hast recht. Mir ging's halt aber auch darum, dass die Sitzposition recht "komfortabel" war auf den ersten Blick, beim Fahren dann für mich persönlich (! Achtung, absolut subjektiv!) eher von Nachteil.
> Ich dachte, vielleicht geht es anderen teils auch so.



Wobei du allerdings halt auch nicht vergessen darfst, dass du zu der Zeit, wo du dein maßgeschneidertes Race-HT bekommen hast, schon einige Erfahrung auf dem Rad hattest, und dich sowieso stark Race-orientiert entwickelt hast.
Ob eine unsichere Anfängerin auch schon so viel mit "Rückmeldung vom Untergrund" und "Kontrolle durch minimale Gewichtsverlagerung" anfangen kann wie du? 
Ich glaube, Martina ging es mehr darum, dass einer unsicheren Fahrerin erst mal Sicherheit vermittelt werden sollte, sich an Dinge heranzuwagen.


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wobei du allerdings halt auch nicht vergessen darfst, dass du zu der Zeit, wo du dein maßgeschneidertes Race-HT bekommen hast, schon einige Erfahrung auf dem Rad hattest, und dich sowieso stark Race-orientiert entwickelt hast.
> Ob eine unsichere Anfängerin auch schon so viel mit "Rückmeldung vom Untergrund" und "Kontrolle durch minimale Gewichtsverlagerung" anfangen kann wie du?
> Ich glaube, Martina ging es mehr darum, dass einer unsicheren Fahrerin erst mal Sicherheit vermittelt werden sollte, sich an Dinge heranzuwagen.



Das stimmt schon, und ich verstehe das Argument. Aber ich habe mein Rad nicht selbst aufgebaut, sondern mich auf einen Fachmann verlassen, der mir die Maße berechnet und den Rahmen geschweißt hat. Die Rückmeldung habe ich natürlich im Vergleich wahr genommen, und da spielt Erfahrung durchaus eine Rolle, das ist klar. Jedoch hätte ich nicht das Knowhow und die Entscheidungsfähigkeiten gehabt, im Vorfeld zu entscheiden, welche Geometrie für  mich besser geeignet ist. 

Ich glaube von daher, dass auch unerfahrene Fahrer, selbst wenn sie es nicht aktiv bemerken und beurteilen können, nur davon profitieren werden, ein "rückmeldefreudiges" Rad zu fahren, was aus meiner Sicht entweder ein hochpreisiges und gut abgestimmtest Fully (was der Einsteiger also eher nicht zu finanzieren bereits sein wird) ist oder aber ein ordentliches Hardtail.


----------



## calanques (19. Dezember 2016)

Es ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile her, dass wir nach einem passenden Rad gesucht haben - ich will das Ergebnis dennoch mal hier veröffentlichen. Madame fährt jetzt seit einem Jahr ein Cube Access WLS GTC Pro mit leichtem Carbonrahmen.


----------

